# Why watch The Oscars when you can watch the rain?



## rexbobcat (Feb 23, 2015)

*passive-aggressive tone* Oh, The Oscars? No, no. I'd rather watch the rain with my Chai tea and my book (not a Kindle because that's so inauthentic). It's just...worth so much more than watching some silly TV show, dontcha think? *passive-aggressively takes a sip of tea while feeling quite self-satisfied*

In actuality I looked out the window, said "Oh, it's raining," and then sat down to watch Not The Oscars aka The Walking Dead.

But that first part is the kind of stuff that's going to be all over social media amidst the Oscar buzz lol. All you shallow Oscars enjoyers should feel shaaaaammmmmeeee


----------



## mmaria (Feb 23, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> *passive-aggressive tone* Oh, The Oscars? No, no. I'd rather watch the rain with my Chai tea and my book (not a Kindle because that's so inauthentic). It's just...worth so much more than watching some silly TV show, dontcha think? *passive-aggressively takes a sip of tea while feeling quite self-satisfied*



rain+tea+book are just perfect!

P.S. never understood people with Kindle


----------



## Forkie (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not fussed about watching the Oscars on TV, but I love to know who got what.

Superb stuff that Eddie Redmayne got best actor and Birdman got best cinematography, best picture, best original screenplay_ and_ best director!  Such an awesome film!


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2015)

Fun fact. Chai, is actually the Hinidi word for "tea". So when you say you want a "chai tea" you are actually asking for "tea tea".

I do realize chai has been adopted as an adjective but that why its a fun fact, not a serious one.


----------



## limr (Feb 23, 2015)

And as another fun fact, not all but most languages in the world have very similar words for tea:

"tea (n.) 
1650s, earlier _chaa_ (1590s, from Portuguese _cha_), from Malay _teh_ and directly from Chinese (Amoy dialect) _t’e_, in Mandarin _ch’a_. First known in Paris 1635, the practice of drinking tea was first introduced to England 1644.

The distribution of the different forms of the word reflects the spread of use of the beverage. The modern English form, along with French _thé_, Spanish _te_, German _Tee_, etc., derive via Dutch _thee_ from the Amoy form, reflecting the role of the Dutch as the chief importers of the leaves (through the Dutch East India Company, from 1610). The Portuguese word (attested from 1550s) came via Macao; and Russian _chai_, Persian _cha_, Greek _tsai_, Arabic _shay_, and Turkish _çay_ all came overland from the Mandarin form."

(Not an exhaustive list, but you get the idea.)


----------



## Forkie (Feb 23, 2015)

That's exactly where the British slang "cuppa Char" comes from


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2015)

Forkie said:


> That's exactly where the British slang "cuppa Char" comes from



The American slang phrase "Cuppa Joe" refers to Joseph Cuppola who invented coffee in 1893.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2015)

What's so special about this Oscar fella that he gets so much attention?


----------



## Designer (Feb 23, 2015)

480sparky said:


> What's so special about this Oscar fella that he gets so much attention?


He apparently makes tons of money for somebody.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 23, 2015)

Designer said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > What's so special about this Oscar fella that he gets so much attention?
> ...



It sure ain't for ME.  Maybe I need to find the guy and buddy up with 'im.


----------



## Lucryster (Feb 23, 2015)

Ive been reading on a kindle since version 2 that came out many years ago. I couldnt live with out it. It aint what the story is written on, its the story itself that matters. And with the kindle, I can bring my whole library (500+ books) with me where ever I go.


----------



## limr (Feb 23, 2015)

Lucryster said:


> Ive been reading on a kindle since version 2 that came out many years ago. I couldnt live with out it. It aint what the story is written on, its the story itself that matters. And with the kindle, I can bring my whole library (500+ books) with me where ever I go.



Except when the thing the story is written on causes eye strain or headache, then it does matter. Plus, new studies suggest that reading comprehension while using a screen is poorer than when using paper. Less information is retained.
Readers absorb less on Kindles than on paper study finds Books The Guardian


----------



## Lucryster (Feb 23, 2015)

limr said:


> Lucryster said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been reading on a kindle since version 2 that came out many years ago. I couldnt live with out it. It aint what the story is written on, its the story itself that matters. And with the kindle, I can bring my whole library (500+ books) with me where ever I go.
> ...



Kindles arent backlit so they cause no eye strain. And you can find a study that will say anything these days.


----------



## limr (Feb 23, 2015)

Lucryster said:


> Kindles arent backlit so *they cause no eye strain*. And you can find a study that will say anything these days.



Funny, tell that to my eyes then. I don't think they'll believe you.

And yes, there are lots of studies these days. Some of them are of limited application (and others are not.) Doesn't mean they should be dismissed.


----------



## Lucryster (Feb 23, 2015)

I average 80 books a year on my kindle. No eye strain. No problem remembering what I read.


----------



## limr (Feb 23, 2015)

Well that's good for you, but my point is that you cannot say the same for me. If I read too long on a screen, it hurts my eyes. Are you trying to tell me that because it's good for you, then my experience is wrong? I really don't think you are, but it seems that this point keeps getting ignored.

I'll be quizzing you on reading comprehension.


----------



## Lucryster (Feb 23, 2015)

The screens that cause eye strain are back lit ie computers, cell phones, tablets etc. Kindles are not back lit.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 23, 2015)

runnah said:


> Fun fact. Chai, is actually the Hinidi word for "tea". So when you say you want a "chai tea" you are actually asking for "tea tea".
> 
> I do realize chai has been adopted as an adjective but that why its a fun fact, not a serious one.



Um, excuse you, but this is AMERICA. We speak AMERICAN. Haven't you ever been to Starbucks and seen a "Chai Tea Latte?" Your unpatriotic ignorance is everything that's wrong with AMERICA.


----------



## limr (Feb 23, 2015)

Lucryster said:


> The screens that cause eye strain are back lit ie computers, cell phones, tablets etc. Kindles are not back lit.



Ah, so you ARE discounting my experience. Good to know.


----------



## runnah (Feb 23, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Fun fact. Chai, is actually the Hinidi word for "tea". So when you say you want a "chai tea" you are actually asking for "tea tea".
> ...



ill make up for it by having a plate of freedom fries.


----------



## PhotoFun01 (Feb 25, 2015)

limr said:


> Well that's good for you, but my point is that you cannot say the same for me. If I read too long on a screen, it hurts my eyes. Are you trying to tell me that because it's good for you, then my experience is wrong? I really don't think you are, but it seems that this point keeps getting ignored.
> 
> I'll be quizzing you on reading comprehension.


The Kindle is not a "screen." it is just like looking at paper. I have same eye irritation from looking at LCD display screens you find on computers, ipads, and cellphones. But the Kindle is Not A screen. Get your facts straight before you talk.


----------



## limr (Feb 25, 2015)

PhotoFun01 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's good for you, but my point is that you cannot say the same for me. If I read too long on a screen, it hurts my eyes. Are you trying to tell me that because it's good for you, then my experience is wrong? I really don't think you are, but it seems that this point keeps getting ignored.
> ...



What fact did not get straight? I never said a single word about the Kindle screen. I said using a Kindle bothers my eyes and gives me a headache. How is that not a fact? Are you telling me that you know my reactions better than I know them myself?

What was the point of this? To "educate me"? Save it.


----------

